

JQuery 1.7 beta 1 released - petercooper
http://blog.jquery.com/2011/09/28/jquery-1-7-beta-1-released/

======
tjsnyder
On and Off is going to be great for future development. Especially when you
can't guarantee how a dom element had events assigned to it.

~~~
lukifer
Short term, this raises the learning curve (if I was a newb, my eyes would
bleed at having 5+ ways to attach events), but long-term, this is a major win
for code cleanliness.

~~~
hswolff
I think it may increase initial confusion when first learning jQuery however a
thorough tutorial explaining the differences/similarities and reasoning behind
the event names would ideally clear up any confusion. Although the easiest
path to understanding how to use the calls for daily use would be to have the
user forgo all old event methods and just focus on using .on and .off
(assuming they'll never have to use a jQuery version less than 1.7 which is
unlikely).

------
jmitcheson
Don't feed the trolls, people

~~~
ch0wn
Sad that we have to remind ourselves on hackernews.

------
wavephorm
Are people still using this library? With the emergence of mobile browsers
which have great HTML5 support, and the decline of aging browsers like IE, I
wonder does jQuery have much of a future? I don't need it to handle ajax
queries and canvas, and websockets, and backbone has better data handling
etc...

~~~
masklinn
> With the emergence of mobile browsers which have great HTML5 support, and
> the decline of aging browsers like IE, I wonder does jQuery have much of a
> future?

HTML5 has very little relevance to jQuery (the querySelector API is pretty
much the only one of real interest), jQuery is fundamentally a better API for
DOM manipulations. As long as the DOM exists, so will jQuery (seriously, have
you ever written a raw DOM web application?).

Not to mention the jQuery ecosystem, which provides a number of "headstart"
plugins.

> I don't need it to handle ajax queries

XMLHttpRequest is quite far from the easiest API to use correctly, jQuery
makes that very convenient. Also, deferreds.

> and backbone has better data handling etc...

Erm... you _do_ know backbone uses (if not mandates) jQuery for view
interactions right?

~~~
wavephorm
I've never used jQuery. That doesn't mean I have no idea what I'm talking
about. 99% of people that use jQuery have no idea what they're doing.

~~~
jonknee
You have never used jQuery and like your made up statistic also have no idea
what you're talking about. jQuery has never been more popular and HTML5 will
only increase its popularity.

~~~
jarek-foksa
I'm not sure why wavephorm was downvoted. He rised valid point - on modern
browsers a lot of functionality offered by jQuery could be easily achieved
with pure DOM/CSS3/WebSockets.

In the upcoming years I expect jQuery to be replaced by more specialized and
interoperable microframeworks like those listed on <http://microjs.com/>

This discussion reminds me a bit
<http://www.doxdesk.com/img/updates/20091116-so-large.gif>

~~~
jonknee
Sure, but it's going to be a long time since we have all modern browsers. At
the moment people want modern functionality, so tools like jQuery are
invaluable.

At the same time I think jQuery sees this divide as well, which is why Sizzle
has been separated.

